# Need information on Marin and Milk Thistle



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Since Rosie has very high ALT levels and she has Cushings I wanted to get information on Marin and Milk Thistle. What is it and where can I buy it. Are they capsules or drops?
Thank you!
Robin


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Marin is Silybin and Vitamin E combined. Silybin is milk thistle alone. Vitamin E has many benefits for the liver so it's best to use Marin. It's a chewable.

I get mine from Entirely Pets:

http://www.entirelypets.com/marindog.html?..._utmk=165911231

Here is a great article about the benefits of milk thistle:

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels...ilk_thistle.htm


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

you can get denomarin which is sam e and milk thistle combined from vet

http://www.1800petmeds.com/Denamarin-prod11008.html


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Fresh Milk Thistle. Caps. Not an extract, but freeze dried organic milk thistle.


Milk Thistle Info

Artichoke hearts, Turmeric and watermelon also strengthen the liver.



This is the product my holistic vet gave to me initially to help get Nikki's ALT down


Hope this helps.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I like Marin because it can be crushed and mixed in food and "nobody" is the wiser!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

juicing zucchini and celery together poring juice over food and putting pulp on food as zucchini cleanses liver and celery cleanses urinary tract and many on liver shunt groups do this. I told my friend whose dog got into a toxic plant and he is a bull mastiff and his liver enzymes were high to do this and milk thistle and she did not do same and his liver enzymes went down to normal in a week or so - it was amazing


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

This is where I use to get all of Peanuts supplements. http://www.homevet.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=74


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the information. What is the correct milligram dosage? It seems these products are all different.
Robin


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Jul 18 2009, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807120


> Thanks for the information. What is the correct milligram dosage? It seems these products are all different.
> Robin[/B]


The exact dosage of milk thistle is listed in the second link I posted in my first reply. Since many of these products contain other ingredients, you'll have to follow the recommended dosage on whatever product you choose. 

FYI, Lady gets 1/4 Marin everyday.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 19 2009, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807114


> juicing zucchini and celery together poring juice over food and putting pulp on food as zucchini cleanses liver and celery cleanses urinary tract and many on liver shunt groups do this. I told my friend whose dog got into a toxic plant and he is a bull mastiff and his liver enzymes were high to do this and milk thistle and she did not do same and his liver enzymes went down to normal in a week or so - it was amazing[/B]


Debbie, can this be used once a week for healthy pets too?


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Its my understanding that Milk Thistle is good to give even if there is no indication of liver problems.I just bought them at the Vitamin Shop i got the regular caps however next time i will get the friezed dry. i just sprinkle a bit in his plain Greek yogurt and add a few blueberry's ,missing link ,etc.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

definitely as my friend home cooks for all her dogs and does it every day and when my friend with bull mastiff called me in tears i told her to do this and it worked fast after the toxic plant her two ate. 

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Jul 18 2009, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807187


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 19 2009, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807114





> juicing zucchini and celery together poring juice over food and putting pulp on food as zucchini cleanses liver and celery cleanses urinary tract and many on liver shunt groups do this. I told my friend whose dog got into a toxic plant and he is a bull mastiff and his liver enzymes were high to do this and milk thistle and she did not do same and his liver enzymes went down to normal in a week or so - it was amazing[/B]


Debbie, can this be used once a week for healthy pets too?
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I have been told this by holistic practiioners: It is always good to skip a week every six weeks when you use straight milk thistle. It is a wonderful herb and you do not want to overuse it because you do not want to build up a tolerance for it.

And I agree, celery and zucchini are wonderful cleansing herbs. But be careful with using too much celery as it does have a sodium content.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks good to know this as sodium will affect kidneys i know but i always thought more natural foods were safer than say table salt for example (maybe not a good ex though lol)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 19 2009, 07:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807263


> I have been told this by holistic practiioners: It is always good to skip a week every six weeks when you use straight milk thistle. It is a wonderful herb and you do not want to overuse it because you do not want to build up a tolerance for it.
> 
> And I agree, celery and zucchini are wonderful cleansing herbs. But be careful with using too much celery as it does have a sodium content.[/B]


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Do I have to juice/pulp the zucchini and celery? What if I just fed it cut up to the boys?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Jul 19 2009, 04:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807372


> Do I have to juice/pulp the zucchini and celery? What if I just fed it cut up to the boys?[/B]


Nikki loves steamed zucchini and raw celery. I'm sure it should be fine. The juice is just more concentrated.


----------

